
Show HN: Nukool – Private message multiple Reddit users at once - benawad
http://benawad.com/nukool
======
benawad
Hey guys,

I don't know if this has already been made, but I couldn't find anything like
it so I thought I would put it together. I limited it to 10 people for right
now to make sure my backend could handle it (free Heroku server) and to avoid
people spamming large groups of people.

Let me know if you think this is useful or if you have any ideas for more
features (I am currently thinking of adding the ability to send a message in
the future).

Here is the source code: frontend:
[https://github.com/benawad/nukool](https://github.com/benawad/nukool)
backend: [https://github.com/benawad/nukool-
server](https://github.com/benawad/nukool-server)

